# Summer heat and misery discussion thread



## Simo (Jul 4, 2019)

Discuss how hot and miserable it is where you live 

July 4 about 3 AM Baltimore, Maryland:

A "low" of 80f at 79% humidity with winds at 1 mph...its cooler at places on the equator!!! 

(high was 97f)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm not sure what the temperature and humidity readings were, but yesterday, it was SO unbearably hot and humid up north in Boston...


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Simo said:


> (high was 97f)



Ah, that doesn't beat what's happening in California. A friend of mine had to endure 108F last month!


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm lucky and unlucky right now that it hasn't been consistently hot these past couple weeks.
Lucky because I hate the heat . . .
Unlucky because my mom's annoying ex-boyfriend is in town and he can't do his haying if the weather isn't consistently hot and sunny, and he is always hovering around my house and can't freaking go back to where he lives out of town because he doesn't have enough money .-.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 4, 2019)

Where I live, it rarely gets above 85° F.
I don't really mind the heat, but my dog does. ;_; I usually have to walk her at night or early in the morning.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 4, 2019)

We've had the temperature fire up to 38 °C last week, tho I don't mind, I'm heat resistant, I'm a hyena


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 4, 2019)

We had a day or so in the UK of pretty high temperatures last couple of weeks, near 30 C I guess, personally I didn't think it was that hot but then I don't go outside in the heat of the day if I can help it, I'm crepuscular. 

Now it's back to 24-26 C today I think.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 4, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ah, that doesn't beat what's happening in California. A friend of mine had to endure 108F last month!



As someone in Southern California, I cry.


----------



## Orb (Jul 4, 2019)

Typing this at 4:30 AM because I can't sleep and I keep overheating. On top of that, my limbs stick to each other, which is unpleasant to say the least. There was a heat warning seven hours ago, humidex topped off at around 40°C, which has been enough to kill people regularly each summer. Bleh.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2019)

In Recife we only have two seasons: raincife and hellcife. It's always hot and humid, but there's either much rain or much sun


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 4, 2019)

Currently 71f with 92% humidity, the high expected to be 87f

Yesterday was humid and 92f.  So typical southern summer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh, it's not the fact it gets above 80F (it's apparently supposed to reach 90F today) that bothers me up here, even if I'm a little... susceptible to the heat due to my bulk.

No, it's the fact that the lake tends to get full of disgusting algae clusters when the temperatures get high enough.  Ruins the ability to cool off by swimming when the water looks like pea soup.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 4, 2019)

Southern Hemisphere, baby!!!





(My sympathies go out to all those in the stifling heat at this time
f to pay respects)


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 4, 2019)

85f with humidity of 76%. Thanks Florida


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jul 4, 2019)

Last week we had a tremperature of 100f. But since I'm still the hottest dwagg in the room, it's far from knoking me of my paws.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2019)

Currently about 84°F with 70-ish percent humidity in another spot of MD. High of potentially 90°F, so.. not as bad as it's been some days here (IIRC, last Friday was a high of 95°F or 97°F), but still less than fun to get caught outside in for prolonged periods.

For some reference to people who live outside the UK / a couple of the nations involved here: Air Conditioning... is a bit less prevalent in some of them. Or the temperature has been rising noticeably above even the local highs. Or both. Needless to say, when you have a 95°F weather pattern with high humidity and your only solution is opening up windows and running fans, it's... less than endearing.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 4, 2019)

I live in Michigan, so 80F and up is pretty hot for me.

It sucks that I can only use my drawing tablet at certain times of the day and in short spurts because:

A) It overheats

B) I overheat


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2019)

It's 80 here, too. Humidity is lower, but it's still muggy and gross.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 4, 2019)

High of 91. No thanks! >~<


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2019)

24C /75 f, humidity 44%.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 4, 2019)

Chub rub. TAT
Fortunately, I'm fine today since I'm relaxing by myself. Yesterday though, it was real.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 4, 2019)

81f with 68% humidity


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2019)

Here in Florida we're getting above average temperatures, with consistently in the low - mid 90's. It doesn't sound extreme per se, but combined with the "air feels like soup" level of humidity here, the heat index was over 110°F in some places. At my work, it actually got up to 100°F a few times, with indexes close to 115. Being outside at 1 PM drains your energy so quickly, and that's why we're getting excessive heat advisories every week.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 4, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Here in Florida we're getting above average temperatures, with consistently in the low - mid 90's. It doesn't sound extreme per se, but combined with the "air feels like soup" level of humidity here, the heat index was over 110°F in some places. At my work, it actually got up to 100°F a few times, with indexes close to 115. Being outside at 1 PM drains your energy so quickly, and that's why we're getting excessive heat advisories every week.


Where are y0u located in Florida?

Hmmm.   In Memphis, Tennessee it is 89 right now with 63% humidity.  Heat index is 99.   It's supposed to get up to 92 today with scattered thunderstorms tonight.  Usually it's hotter and more humid here.  We normally get the heat from the plains and the humidity from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2019)

It's 94 in NJ right now.
But at least it's not snowing


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Where are y0u located in Florida?
> 
> Hmmm.   In Memphis, Tennessee it is 89 right now with 63% humidity.  Heat index is 99.   It's supposed to get up to 92 today with scattered thunderstorms tonight.  Usually it's hotter and more humid here.  We normally get the heat from the plains and the humidity from the Gulf of Mexico.


East central Florida, a few miles from the coast, so the heat where I live isn't quite as bad because the sea breeze is there, but where I work is more interior so it just bakes.
And those summer thunderstorms help, too. This time of year here it rains almost every afternoon-evening to some degree.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 4, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> East central Florida, a few miles from the coast, so the heat where I live isn't quite as bad because the sea breeze is there, but where I work is more interior so it just bakes.
> And those summer thunderstorms help, too. This time of year here it rains almost every afternoon-evening to some degree.


I feel you.  I used to do attic insulation for my father's construction company.  We had a standing rule that if it was going go be 100 degrees out, we wouldn't insulate the attics.  We had a run of 11 days over 100 degrees that summer.  The day we implemented the policy, on the news that night, a guy in a competing company died from heat stroke doing exactly what I did.  I have measured attic temps of 125 before.  Roof temps were much worse.  I did roof work for almost 20 years.  On the upside, it made me more heat tolerant so that I can fursuit for a very long time, although age is taking its toll on that.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm in Atlanta and I'm dying. We don't have central air. Just LOTS of fans. Uuugghhh. The humidity is always like 70% too


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2019)

why is it 84 degrees farenheit here
I moved from the South to New England to escape this hell and yet the gell followed me


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 4, 2019)

*Sighs* 
Oh Houston, Texas. Why you gotta be 91 degrees F/ 31 degrees C with 90% Humidity?
It feels like it's 100 degrees F/ 38 degrees C


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 4, 2019)

Sunderland, UK.

17 degrees C.

We live next to the coast of the North sea. Lovely and windswept and cool. I'm so damn smug. xD


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## fourur (Jul 4, 2019)

when you work outside, and you have to wear protective cloths due to the companie policies and  have to carry some eavy boxes along the way, it's worse than being in the melon field.


----------



## Zugai (Jul 4, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> Sunderland, UK.
> 
> 17 degrees C.
> 
> We live next to the coast of the North sea. Lovely and windswept and cool. I'm so damn smug. xD


lucky 
we had 25 degrees c over here in the Midlands. and i have to work in it


----------



## Disgruntledfox (Jul 4, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> *Sighs*
> Oh Houston, Texas. Why you gotta be 91 degrees F/ 31 degrees C with 90% Humidity?
> It feels like it's 100 degrees F/ 38 degrees C


I'm mindblown it's as hot as texas here. Just came from a walk... 34 C (93 F) but humid as idk what. It just rained but the temperature fricking rose instead of let down.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 4, 2019)

75 degrees where I'm at but only because it is raining right now where I live.


----------



## Vari (Jul 5, 2019)

92f, feels like 100f, 49% humidity, and I’m working an outside job >.<
Southern temps are crazy at times


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 5, 2019)

Vari said:


> 92f, feels like 100f, 49% humidity, and I’m working an outside job >.<
> Southern temps are crazy at times


AGRREEDD
WHY’S IT SOO DARN HORRIBLE?!


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

Today I got an iced coffee and sat outside for like 5 minutes and got sunburn :/ Whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

23C 53% humidity and I am very much missing working in Norway.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 6, 2019)

Currently 79f and 94% humidity...... at least there is a breeze


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 6, 2019)

Not to invoke envy, but we had a bit of rain this morning! Nice and refreshing!

Now it's getting warm and humid again
-_-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 6, 2019)

Another high of 90


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone else having more problems with fleas this year than previous? Normally they're not this aggro but I think they tend to survive better in hot weather. Maybe it's just me. Being a fleabag.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Anyone else having more problems with fleas this year than previous? Normally they're not this aggro but I think they tend to survive better in hot weather. Maybe it's just me. Being a fleabag.


Warm weather can accelerate their egg development, though a heated house in the winter can also do the same.


----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 6, 2019)

Almost 90F today, then the wind carried yet another thunderstorm in. It'll heat back up tomorrow though, Utah gets 90-105F pretty consistently around August. Thankfully my art desk is set up in the basement where it stays cool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Can we please use the bombs to make nuclear winter? :[


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Warm weather can accelerate their egg development, though a heated house in the winter can also do the same.


Good to know! We don't have central air, just a bunch of fans for the record.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2019)

90°F or 32°C, with 57% humidity. So felt temp of 98°F or 37°C. 

That's normal this time of year where I live.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can we please use the bombs to make nuclear winter? :[



I don't think that's at good odds of happening outside of our Foreign Policy Sim.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 8, 2019)

I would complain about the heat and humidity but a lifetime in Florida and driving around in a car with broken AC for a decade has made me immune.
But, I will say on those occasions when that humidity climbs into the 90s with a temperature in the 90s it does start to get to me--it feels like the life is being sucked out of you.
Plus I have to rely on the biggest window unit I could find that runs on 120v to cool my rental because my landlord is an irresponsible moron who doesn't understand that a broken HVAC makes her property un-rentable and can lead to mold but has plenty of time to hassle me about watering the landscaping.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 8, 2019)

Living in Memphis.  Hot and Humid as usual.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 8, 2019)

Currently 92f with a feel like temperatures of 106f........it’s toasty outside


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 8, 2019)

It is indeed hot in July.... it's called summer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2019)

High of 24C today.


----------



## Julen (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm out here in France atm meeting with my GF and her family and I'm fucking dying epicly


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jul 8, 2019)

This weekend is estimated to reach around 38 to 40 celsius; time to look for my old swim suit, flip-flops and crack open a cold one with the boys while we grill some mean piece of meat


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 9, 2019)

Look for the flip-flops? That's pretty much all I ever wear in this heat and I always forego any unnecessary extra layers of clothing. 
Gotta adapt.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> High of 24C today.


It's been pretty chilly here in Germany as well. High of about 21C today.
Last week was pretty hot though. Around 36C here. Got as high as 38C.

I still hate this heat but since I lost so much weight it is way easier on my system  Two years ago it was around 38C as well and it was so bad I kept falling asleep at my desk at work.
Now I am just sweating and complaining. A lot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> It's been *pretty chilly* here in Germany as well. High of about 21C today.
> Last week was pretty hot though. Around 36C here. Got as high as 38C.
> 
> I still hate this heat but since I lost so much weight it is way easier on my system  Two years ago it was around 38C as well and it was so bad I kept falling asleep at my desk at work.
> Now I am just sweating and complaining. A lot.



I view 24C as hot! A normal summer day is ~20C. 

If the weather reached 38C I think I would die.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I view 24C as hot! A normal summer day is ~20C.
> 
> If the weather reached 38C I think I would die.




 
Forecast is ~93°F all week with a 50+% humidity.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2019)

Maryland is definitely a recipient of the same sort of weather shenanigans mentioned in that tweet: I think one year we got 4-5 feet of snow in less than a week during the winter, then during the summer we coasted along highs in the mid-to-high 90's. The winter after was one with many a morning hovering around 0-10°F (to the point that the surface of the stream I drove over on the way to work was... well, frozen over). 

Only about 80°F right now, but part of that's the on-and-off rain and overcast conditions: We were hitting averages in the 90's much of the rest of the week.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 11, 2019)

Less heat, more misery here today. Low 20C temps, but throwing it down with rain. Such is the Great British summer!


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 11, 2019)

God bless everyone who has outdoor summer jobs


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

It might get even worse: https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ad-dangerous-heat-wave-expand-across-much-us/


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 16, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> It might get even worse: https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ad-dangerous-heat-wave-expand-across-much-us/


*Midwesterner sighing"


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 16, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> God bless everyone who has outdoor summer jobs



Thanks.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> Thanks.


Hooman:*exists*

Me: *I HAVE STOLED OLIVE YOUR TREES*


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Maryland is definitely a recipient of the same sort of weather shenanigans mentioned in that tweet: I think one year we got 4-5 feet of snow in less than a week during the winter, then during the summer we coasted along highs in the mid-to-high 90's. The winter after was one with many a morning hovering around 0-10°F (to the point that the surface of the stream I drove over on the way to work was... well, frozen over).
> 
> Only about 80°F right now, but part of that's the on-and-off rain and overcast conditions: We were hitting averages in the 90's much of the rest of the week.



....and looking at 99 or 100f this weekend in Baltimore. Ouch. 'lows' of 86...


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> ....and looking at 99 or 100f this weekend in Baltimore. Ouch. 'lows' of 86...


I used to live in east-east texas 90% humidity and 100 degree weather


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

Supposed to be in the mid nineties this weekend, and humid.  What made it really fun was that I just spent 8 hours working next to a 300 yard long, 700 degree F industrial oven, in a place with little air flow.  
I advise against it.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Here in New Hampshire we experience hot and cold, a full change of the seasons. I don't complain about heat, though, in the summer. I reserve my complaints for winter when we have had temperatures as low as -20f and an average day in Jan or Feb is between 15-35f.


----------



## Joni (Jul 17, 2019)

It's summer it's warm and I like it more than winter. I rather have it too hot, than dark and cold winter where you can't do much outside and you mood is not that great.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> It's summer it's warm and I like it more than winter. I rather have it too hot, than dark and cold winter where you can't do much outside and you mood is not that great.


Heathen


----------



## Joni (Jul 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Heathen


Wut <_>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> Wut <_>


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Heathen



Kuffar!


----------



## Joni (Jul 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Joni said:


>





ConorHyena said:


> Kuffar!


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2019)

I love the summer heat!  I work outside all day and the heat makes me feel good.

i start shivering at like... 65 degrees


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2019)

www.bbc.co.uk: Flying ant swarms appear on weather map as 'rain'

The flying ants are out in Southern England, in such numbers that the weather radar interpreted them as rain-clouds.


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Flying ant swarms appear on weather map as 'rain'
> 
> The flying ants are out in Southern England, in such numbers that the weather radar interpreted them as rain-clouds.



Does this mean you have ants in yer pants????


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

Not really summer heat but more summer misery in the Ozark Plateau area. Why has it rained so much around here? We can barely go two days without rain, and then it's very cloudy and all bodies of water are too cold of swim in. This kind of weather was supposed to be left in spring.  But, when it is sunny, it is SO nice.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jul 17, 2019)

Today's my day off and I had to go to the UPS store to return something as well as pick up some more windshield washer fluid and I'm in and out in like 2 minutes and my car is like a hell pod. It's currently 98 here where I am in Pennsylvania with a heat index of 107...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 17, 2019)

Nothing but rain and clouds over here. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 17, 2019)

Getting chicken at Lee's was like doing mars EVA without a suit.


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

Rave the party wolf said:


> I used to live in east-east texas 90% humidity and 100 degree weather


 
I am told grapefruits love this weather!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 17, 2019)

Ikrit said:


> I love the summer heat!  I work outside all day and the heat makes me feel good.
> 
> i start shivering at like... 65 degrees



Nope nope nope.  Can’t stand the heat.  I’m ready for winter!

At least in winter I can layer up and stay warm, but in summer I can get naked and I’d still be miserably hot.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 17, 2019)

Heat index in MD is supposed to hit up to 110°F this Saturday.

Maryland weather, everyone!


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

m..my sandwich....
i must mourn


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> I am told grapefruits love this weather!


after i got used to that temp. i moved to the mountins aND I sTIll fU***** sHiVEr In 60 dEgREe wEAtHEr


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Heat index in MD is supposed to hit up to 110°F this Saturday.
> 
> Maryland weather, everyone!



Yep, gonna be Artscape here in Baltimore, and up here, in Bolton Hill. But it's kinda leafy here, Bolton Hill.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Heat index in MD is supposed to hit up to 110°F this Saturday.
> 
> Maryland weather, everyone!


if you die ill put an f in the chat


----------



## Rant (Jul 18, 2019)

Dudes. 

It's so hot feels like Satan is tea bagging the whole South.​


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

>.<
Just checked and I'll be getting the storms tomorrow, but nearly the same (28C) with the freaky sunshine on Tuesday.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> >.<
> Just checked and I'll be getting the storms tomorrow, but nearly the same (28C) with the freaky sunshine on Tuesday.


Storms will keep the heat down, but the tradeoff is being rained on and struck by lightning. 

Or even hail if gets severe enough.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 18, 2019)

Supposed to be 95 tomorrow.


----------



## Rave the party wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Storms will keep the heat down, but the tradeoff is being rained on and struck by lightning.
> 
> Or even hail if gets severe enough.


Florida man?!?!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 19, 2019)

It's so hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's so hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!



Yeah, it looks hot all the way up to New England.

99f today, heat index 110...101 tomorrow. I had the day off, and took one brief walk, about 4 blocks each way to buy some Korean Ramen noodles and soda, and the sidewalk felt hot through my comfy, worn out sneakers! At first I thought maybe something was wrong with my feet, like they were sorta burning : P


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 19, 2019)

Air conditioner at work is broken again...

It's 95 outside. 85 inside.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

It was only 22C here earlier but because it's been raining too, the air was so humid. Like walking through a sauna!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It was only 22C here earlier but because it's been raining too, the air was so humid. Like walking through a sauna!



It was 17 C and rainy here.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It was 17 C and rainy here.


Hopefully it felt a bit more fresh...


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It was only 22C here earlier but because it's been raining too, the air was so humid. Like walking through a sauna!



That's almost sweater wearing weather here!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's almost sweater wearing weather here!


We begin to suffer once temps get over 20C. Our pokey island is more acclimated to the cold and wet...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 19, 2019)

Getting in the car for work was like getting in a hot oven.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 19, 2019)

Highs in the upper 80s all next week here.  Dont know what we did to deserve that cold snap.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 19, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Getting in the car for work was like getting in a hot oven.



*feels your pain*. I have no AC in my truck. 



AppleButt said:


> Highs in the upper 80s all next week here.  Dont know what we did to deserve that cold snap.



I wondered the same....at least there are chances of rain.   It’s been dry here


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> We begin to suffer once temps get over 20C. Our pokey island is more acclimated to the cold and wet...



British life is possible between 5 and 20 C basically. x3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> British life is possible between 5 and 20 C basically. x3


This is so very true! :3c


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Im grateful I live in maine


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 19, 2019)

Well obviously we should create a hot summer day reading club about reading the book "Misery" by Stephan King on those days.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Someone I know today: "It's cold!" Meanwhile, 27° C outside and felt like 30 according to phone


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Someone I know today: "It's cold!" Meanwhile, 27° C outside and felt like 30 according to phone


Why is it hotter than Brazil in the North American Midwest. Why is this. How is this. What smiling elder god have I offended? It's cooler in California too.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 19, 2019)

Because Hell is in the midwest. Michigan to be more precise.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 19, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Because Hell is in the midwest. Michigan to be more precise.



At least if you're there no one can tell you to go to hell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)

21C


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 21C


~33C, or 92F, Index of 105F


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Because Hell is in the midwest. Michigan to be more precise.



My housemate grew up about 10 miles from Hell, Michigan...not much there, as I recall. But I think there is a lake, and park, nearby, so at least ya might go swimming!

Here in the concrete jungle, it is 101f, heat index 110f and the window AC unit is sounding like a dying moose.

At least one saves on laundry, because there's no need to wear many if any clothes while indoors


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> My housemate grew up about 10 miles from Hell, Michigan...not much there, as I recall. But I think there is a lake, and park, nearby, so at least ya might go swimming!
> 
> Here in the concrete jungle, it is 101f, heat index 110f and the window AC unit is sounding like a dying moose.
> 
> At least one saves on laundry, because there's no need to wear many if any clothes while indoors



OwO....... do you need a roommate?


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 20, 2019)

i live in bremerton WA and its been so hot lately
one day its super hot to the point where i dont wanna go outside another day its raining and like 60 outside and feels pleasant 
stop playing with my emotions


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 20, 2019)

It's 85F but feels like 95F due to the humidity at night.


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

If there's anything I've learnt from the past generations, it's that if I ignore the problem long enough it'll go away. Or it'll kill me, one of the two.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 21, 2019)

We bought an A/C at Goodwill and it started making a horrible high pitched screaming noise so that's $100 out ;w;


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 21, 2019)

Catdog said:


> We bought an A/C at Goodwill and it started making a horrible high pitched screaming noise so that's $100 out ;w;


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 21, 2019)

It's warm here. I think we had 27 degrees yesterday, but I don't really mind. I'm pretty immune to the heat. No misery :3 The advantage of this heat is that I can ride my vespa just wearing shirt and trousers which is pretty refreshing.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> It's warm here. I think we had 27 degrees yesterday, but I don't really mind. I'm pretty immune to the heat. No misery :3 The advantage of this heat is that I can ride my vespa just wearing shirt and trousers which is pretty refreshing.


27c?  That's disgusting!  It stays as warm as that at NIGHT here.  Heat index was about 44C today.  It was so hot and humid outside, that I could hang up Ramen noodles on the clothes line and they would boil and cook right on the line.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 21, 2019)

It's been consistently 30C out here. Aside from the mosquitoes, I'm fine with it. I'll take it over -40C before wind chill.

That said, here's a fun fact I learned: 30C  is apparently the ideal temp to warp the sunroof on my car and jam it open until it cools down. So that's awesome.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 21, 2019)

Not even 9:30 am est and the feel like temps are 95f..... it’s muggy outside.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

It's been fair and fine here today.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 21, 2019)

Today it's a good weather. Not too hot, a little bit windy. Just perfect.
Next week ;0...
34-37°C
I wont go out then .-.


----------



## Chumbo (Jul 21, 2019)

Today it got as high as 91f (33C I think) but that's cool compared to the other week, so I'm only mildly complaining.

At least it finally rained and made everything muggy and humid : (


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 21, 2019)

So anyone else in the States getting hit with this 105°F (40.5°C) Heat Index?
I won't even take a step outside...(((0へ0)


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 21, 2019)

I hate Texas, I hate heat, I hate hurricanes and daily afternoon "heat rain". 
Elsa is my spirit animal.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 21, 2019)

It's going to be 30c here in North Yorkshire on Tuesday, I will get mega sunburned if I stay too long in the sunshine.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 21, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> It's going to be 30c here in North Yorkshire on Tuesday, I will get mega sunburned if I stay to long in the sunshine.


I thought the only thing measured in degrees in Yorkshire was the angle at which the rain falls


----------



## Thechocolatedrop (Jul 21, 2019)

I hate heat but right now I'd take heat over the cold we're dealing with right now...gah!!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)

www.nprillinois.org: Hot Days And Heavy Rains Make Illinois Roads Explode
Roads are now exploding in Illinois.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 22, 2019)

And now Storms.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2019)

Temperatures up to 36C are now expected in the UK over this week.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Temperatures up to 36C are now expected in the UK over this week.



Yikes, that's as bad as here. I hope everyone is OK; heat waves can be quite dangerous, especially in places unaccustomed to them. Stay outta the sun, and stay hydrated...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2019)

32C now. One of my workmates went home at 11:30.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 23, 2019)

I won't be venturing past my desk fan if I can help it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

That's fine, just be naked.
But you can still be sweating, so, summer is hot af.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> *That's fine, just be naked.*
> But you can still be sweating, so, summer is hot af.



I actually am lol.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually am lol.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have two fans and nice cool space to eascpe from the summer sun.


----------



## skybel (Jul 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can we please use the bombs to make nuclear winter? :[


yes please make that happen


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2019)

skybel said:


> yes please make that happen



Boris Johnson is in charge of the bombs now, so it could conceivably happen by accident. :]


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Boris Johnson is in charge of the bombs now, so it could conceivably happen by accident. :]


I have a plan, but it involves a large quantity of helium and red balloons, as well as sneaking into a NATO opposed country.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 23, 2019)

this doesnt beat -13F with -40 gusts.  

If Florida wasnt such a shitty state, Id be there.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I have a plan, but it involves a large quantity of helium and red balloons, as well as sneaking into a NATO opposed country.
> View attachment 66364


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 23, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


>


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2019)

Heatwave in western europe, visualised:


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

Today has been good with 63° but the last couple of days pushed in the high 90s with 80-90% humidity and I have no AC so it was torture. I stewed for 2 days. Work was my only relief


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2019)

36C here today and I'm going to die. :]


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 25, 2019)

We almost went over 40 today. 39.5. I don't mind much. It's just a sweaty affair, else it's not that bad.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 25, 2019)

It’s felt amazing these past few days.  High in the 80s and low humidity.


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 36C here today and I'm going to die. :]



And I bet you're also as smelly as a fox 

83f here today, with a nice breeze off the bay, low humidity. Actually fells kinda cool, after being over 100f, for 3 days, there.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok I've had enough Summer now. Can we put it back in the cupboard?


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 26, 2019)

I’m at San Diego right now on a trip and we almost ran out of gas in 110 degree weather


----------



## Catdog (Jul 26, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I’m at San Diego right now on a trip and we almost ran out of gas in 110 degree weather


Tucking this away in my list of reasons to not move to CA lol


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, summer is winding own, here in the northern Hemisphere! Looks another heat wave is going to sweep Europe, but it's finally cooled off here, for the first time in months...

It dropped some 30 degrees in one day; was about 96f at this time yesterday, and is about 66f now, and a light rain. Feels wonderful, and some very pretty to watch, explosive thunderstorms ushered in the change.

And soon, those days of feeling faint from heat in the city will be over, once again : )


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well, summer is winding own, here in the northern Hemisphere!


Tell that to California. Wildfire season has started...
https://www.fresnobee.com/news/california/article234306417.html


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 23, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Tell that to California. Wildfire season has started...
> https://www.fresnobee.com/news/california/article234306417.html



And so it starts again....
Truly though I remember my teacher last year walking into class in tears and just sobbing because her brother's home was burned to the ground. Nothing left at all, they just had a baby. Parts of my city were evacuated and school was dismissed for a few days because of the awful air quality and potential houses burning down. The local community center/park set up an evacuation shelter for those who were in immediate danger of the fire.
You never really understand how devastating it is until your friends text you that they won't have wifi because they will be in the shelter until things die down, and you can see the flames from your bedroom window

www.theatlantic.com: The Camp Fire Ravages Paradise, California


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 23, 2019)

Fuck y'all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2019)

Heat waves :[ 25C already today.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Heat waves :[ 25C already today.



My dear Fallow, 25C is not a heatwave. Heatwaves start at 35C


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> My dear Fallow, 25C is not a heatwave. Heatwaves start at 35C



I'm pretty sure continental Europe is uninhabitable.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm pretty sure continental Europe is uninhabitable.



At least not for Fallowfoxes. Hyenas fare pretty ok.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm with @Fallowfox , it's like I'm melting outside already.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'll trade you your summer for my winter.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> My dear Fallow, 25C is not a heatwave. Heatwaves start at 35C





Fallowfox said:


> I'm pretty sure continental Europe is uninhabitable.


*sighs in southern*
The south during the summer is just a massive fucking oven. 
It’ll be 35 to 40 C but feel like 43-46 because of the humidity. The south between June and September is uninhabitable my friends lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *sighs in southern*
> The south during the summer is just a massive fucking oven.
> It’ll be 35 to 40 C but feel like 43-46 because of the humidity. The south between June and September is uninhabitable my friends lmao



Now I see why you guys want Greenland so badly.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 24, 2019)

Yay!  Getting a short break from the oppressive southern heat.  Gonna be in the lower 70’s today.   Currently is 62f.    Feels like fall now


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 24, 2019)

Just climbed out of my air conditioned cab at some services, and it's like stepping into an oven!!! I think the dash was reading 27C


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 24, 2019)

I just did a spot of FPV flying, in wonderfully warm 28C.

I did wear shorts tho. I think nobody saw me.


----------



## Simo (Aug 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I just did a spot of FPV flying, in wonderfully warm 28C.
> 
> I did wear shorts tho. I think nobody saw me.



I did


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> I did



For that you will be spanked.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Just climbed out of my air conditioned cab at some services, and it's like stepping into an oven!!! I think the dash was reading 27C


I lied...it was reading 30C  OwO


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 24, 2019)

23c here.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I lied...it was reading 30C  OwO



That must of have been quite unpleasant stepping out into the heat.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 24, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> That must of have been quite unpleasant stepping out into the heat.


It was...when I got to my delivery I had to suit up in a full body PVC chemical suit! Now that was warm!!!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It was...when I got to my delivery I had to suit up in a full body PVC chemical suit! Now that was warm!!!



What level of protection does the PVC chemical suit provide?

Doesn't sound full at all.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It was...when I got to my delivery I had to suit up in a full body PVC chemical suit! Now that was warm!!!


Fuck...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 24, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> What level of protection does the PVC chemical suit provide?
> 
> Doesn't sound full at all.


It's for corrosives and worn alongside gauntlets, helmet, goggles, full-face visor and wellies, so it's perfectly adequate. Breathability is another story...


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 24, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It's for corrosives and worn alongside gauntlets, helmet, goggles, full-face visor and wellies, so it's perfectly adequate. Breathability is another story...



I hate the chemicals that eat right through metal, The heat definitely doesn't help with dangerous chemicals. Please be safe out there.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 24, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I hate the chemicals that eat right through metal, The heat definitely doesn't help with dangerous chemicals. Please be safe out there.


Don't worry, I'm very paranoid when dealing with them so I'm usually pretty safe 
When you're carrying 28 tonnes of the stuff at a time, it does command a little bit of respect!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2019)

The gods have decided to fry the English like bacon this summer. 

We should make a sacrifice to appease them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2019)

29C and I want to die.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> 29C and I want to die.


It's overcast and still 82°F with a feel of 87°F.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 27, 2019)

What's the point of summer when it's _too damn hot _to even wear sundresses?
Screw 33C, late summer my ass :/


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 27, 2019)

When you thought the summer was over and you could enjoy reasonable temperatures for once, but then out of nowhere BOOM 30C


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m not sure how to act at the moment.  It’s raining but 66f and forecast of 72f.

A taste of fall!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

27C, help.
And yes, before you 'murican plebs say that's nothing... My sona is a fluffy boi for a reason; which is that I'm for the harsh cold, not this horrible heat! >:c

Like c'mon, cold is the best as it gives you good excuses to snuggle a cutie.
What are you going to do in summer? Rub your sweaty body on someone? Okay, sounds pretty hot but you get what I mean.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 27, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> 27C, help.
> And yes, before you 'murican plebs say that's nothing... My sona is a fluffy boi for a reason; which is that I'm for the harsh cold, not this horrible heat! >:c
> 
> Like c'mon, cold is the best as it gives you good excuses to snuggle a cutie.
> What are you going to do in summer? Rub your sweaty body on someone? Okay, sounds pretty hot but you get what I mean.



*throws sweaty socks at smexy*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 27, 2019)

83°F with a feel of 81. The only time it hasn't been like this is when it rains. Yaaaay....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> *throws sweaty socks at smexy*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 28, 2019)

104*F (40*C yesterday)  dropping to 80 (27ish) and rainy today.

Yay Global warming and hotter and hotter summers in the dang desert!  #newdustbowlcoming


----------

